# Neuer Kandidat...



## -didi- (15 Jan. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
grüße alle recht herzlich.
Fühle mich jetzt schon wohl...

Gruß -Didi-


----------



## General (16 Jan. 2010)

didi und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Katzun (16 Jan. 2010)

herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## Crash (16 Jan. 2010)

didi und weiterhin Viel Spass


----------



## Ayus2000 (18 Jan. 2010)

Hallo bin seit längerem nicht mehr hier gewessen. Finde die Beiträge und Bilder echt klasse.


----------

